# Thought they had all passed through.



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Having a hard time killing this guy. Have had him for two days now just over my fence in my neighbors field. I guess I'm just having to much fun watching and photographing him. Oh well maybe tomorrow, maybe not.

















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice to see one still around good luck


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

BOOM!


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Better wait till Monday.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

The good news is he's just over the border so he's legal still. 

5 days now and he's still just hanging out. Just can't bring my self to shoot him. Forgot there not legal back home again yet. Glad you caught that. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

There were three in Moab over the weekend. Right next to the Maverick on the south end of town with some mallards.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/BxPPugTqG2AX5h6V2


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Shooting just 1 bird is kind of boring when you are used to shooting 50? 8)


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

toasty said:


> Shooting just 1 bird is kind of boring when you are used to shooting 50? 8)


One of these days I'm gonna get a shoot in like that!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I saw a snow goose when I was in my dad's house in the Salt Lake Valley on December 21st. It flew over the house with a flock of Canadas. You just never know where they'll show up.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Better get a trailer hitch breaster if you're gonna shoot that many


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

Can't wait to get on some white devils in Nebraska this spring! 

Where do you guys like to go to hunt spring snows?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

sketch21 said:


> Can't wait to get on some white devils in Nebraska this spring!
> 
> Where do you guys like to go to hunt spring snows?


Toasty and I are to poor to go out of state so we have to get the scraps of snows here and there that show up.

Every now and then he gets us on a good shoot.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DANG ^^^^^


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

hamernhonkers said:


> Toasty and I are to poor to go out of state so we have to get the scraps of snows here and there that show up.
> 
> Every now and then he gets us on a good shoot.
> 
> ...


Well, it looks like your on to something good! I don't have the connections or luck to get a good snow shoot in UT.


----------

